# The limitation of DTG



## nocrid (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi,

I browsed through some of the thread and went to those site selling those machines, they were great. But one thing really got me thinking is that is there *limitation of these machines when it comes to printing on the unconventional area* like the shoulders or side waist of the tees. Or maybe printing near the round neck area.

I am in digital printing line and I know the limitation of it compare to offset printing (ermm...papers). Both of the area, I can fullbleed my printing but when you comes to *tee-shirt, *I really have no idea.

So my question is what are the limitations of DTG compare to those conventional tees printing method? Thanks


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

nocrid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I browsed through some of the thread and went to those site selling those machines, they were great. But one thing really got me thinking is that is there *limitation of these machines when it comes to printing on the unconventional area* like the shoulders or side waist of the tees. Or maybe printing near the round neck area.
> 
> ...


The area's you mentioned are a common place DTG printers print. The only problems I run into is that when you come to the neckline, it's usually a bit higher than the rest of the shirt wich causes you to have to raise the print head to account for the space. The closer the print head to the printing area the better the print.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

As mentioned above, PLENTY of digital garment printers are experimenting with unique printing locations. It all depends on the printable area of your DTG Printer. Take a look at these samples, all printed by Brian Walker of the SPU forums on his Brother machine:


----------



## nocrid (Jun 10, 2006)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> The area's you mentioned are a common place DTG printers print. The only problems I run into is that when you come to the neckline, it's usually a bit higher than the rest of the shirt wich causes you to have to raise the print head to account for the space. The closer the print head to the printing area the better the print.


I suppose it's a test and trial thingy?

I don't know how is the docking of the shirt into the printer is done but *I suppose as long as the size of the tee-shirt is within the "printing rectangular area" in your Adobe Illustrators CS then you can basically print on any area*, just like those samples shown by Justin (THANK YOU JUSTIN!), *right?*

I am sorry if I ask preliminary questions (question 4 salesperson) but sometimes they(the salesperson) tends to keep (I am not sure if they do or they just plain don't know) those tips and trick which isn't in the manual.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't thank me, thank Brian - he is the creative one.


----------



## lepassionne (Aug 20, 2010)

it need a special platen for print in this aréa?!


----------



## glen48 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good if some one would make a platen to do Motor bike helmets you could have those brains printed on the helmet ,then again might have a few accidents.>


----------

